# التصدير والشحن الدولي من روسيا حصرا إلى جميع الدول العربيه



## فن التسويق (22 يناير 2013)

*شركة RUGC الروسيه للتجاره العامه*​ 


​ *نعمل في مجال التصدير والشحن الدولي من روسيا حصرا إلى جميع الدول العربيه والأوربيه*​ *بالاضافه إلى جميع خدمات الشحن البري والبحري لصادراتنا إلى أي نقطه في العالم*​ 


 *ومن اهم صادرتنا*​ الخشب - الحديد - السيراميك - الاسمنت - القمح - والمعدات بانواعها​ ​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ ​ *نقدم لعملائنا الدراسة الاستيرادية الوافية بمصاريف الاستيراد قبل البدء في العملية الاستيرادية * ​ * لمعرفة جدوي الاستيراد للعميل من عدمه*​ *R U G C*​ ​  للاستفسار لا تتردد بالاتصال بنا​ * روسيا :*
*+79652307599*
* +79686083015 * 
* السعودية : * 
*+**966592898389*
* 0**592898389*


 




​ [email protected]​ موقعنا الالكترونى​  www.rugc.info​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## فن التسويق (26 يناير 2013)

*رد: التصدير والشحن الدولي من روسيا حصرا إلى جميع الدول العربيه*

*شركة rugc الروسيه للتجاره العامه*


----------



## فن التسويق (28 يناير 2013)

*رد: التصدير والشحن الدولي من روسيا حصرا إلى جميع الدول العربيه*

*نعمل في مجال التصدير والشحن الدولي من روسيا *


----------



## فن التسويق (1 فبراير 2013)

*رد: التصدير والشحن الدولي من روسيا حصرا إلى جميع الدول العربيه*

*التصدير والشحن الدولي من روسيا*


----------



## فن التسويق (23 فبراير 2013)

*رد: التصدير والشحن الدولي من روسيا حصرا إلى جميع الدول العربيه*

الخشب - الحديد - السيراميك - الاسمنت - القمح - والمعدات بانواعها


----------

